
A wander through a weird landscape to the heart of compilation [pdf] - bishala
http://venge.net/graydon/talks/CompilerTalk-2019.pdf
======
no-such-address
The information and know-how in this talk is amazing.

It would be interesting to know the author's thoughts about other early
influential software in the early PC era, such as the UCSD P-system (was UCSD
Pascal an early version of Turbo Pascal?) and Microsoft Basic (fitting the
whole interpreter, including floating point arithmetic emulation into 6.5K of
RAM on an Intel 8080 seems like a minor miracle today.)

~~~
pjmlp
For those that want to know more about how Turbo Pascal came to be, there are
a very interesting interviews with Anders.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JckLuXcovl8&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JckLuXcovl8&feature=youtu.be&t=10m)

[https://behindthetech.libsynpro.com/001-anders-hejlsberg-
a-c...](https://behindthetech.libsynpro.com/001-anders-hejlsberg-a-craftsman-
of-computer-language)

[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/articles/anders-
hejlsbe...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/articles/anders-hejlsberg-
microsoft-career)

------
pizlonator
This excludes the world of high-power JITing like JSC and HotSpot server. It’s
possible to have an “all the optimizations” compiler outside the ahead of time
space.

~~~
mpweiher
Specimen #5 V8

JavaScript compiler in Chrome, Node.

Multi-target (7), multi-tier JIT. Optimizations mix of classical stuff and
dynamic language stuff from Smalltalk.

Multiple generations of optimization and IRs. Always adjusting for sweet spot
of runtime perf vs. compile time, memory, maintenance cost, etc

Recently added slower (non-JIT) interpreter tier, removed others.

------
tobr
Trying to figure out who the author is, but it’s not very clear. Probably
Graydon Hoare? Can someone confirm?

~~~
yorwba
The URL is [http://venge.net/](http://venge.net/) _graydon_
/talks/CompilerTalk-2019.pdf

Edit in case it wasn't obvious: it seems unlikely that Graydon Hoare would
upload someone else's talk on his homepage together with his other talks.

~~~
tobr
That’s the clue I used, but I didn’t find it very obvious which “Graydon” the
URL referred to. I’ve never heard of Graydon Hoare before but he seemed to
match up with the content of the slides. For some reason he seems to be
intentionally obscure about who he is on the website, but I see now that there
is a link to a named Github profile.

------
carapace
That was awesome!

(Though it doesn't mention Prolog compilation research.)

